# Škoda wheels out a host of surprises for the 2014 goodwood festival of speed



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾New ŠKODA Pavilion gives visitors the chance to Ride the ŠKODA Summit
◾Yeti Xtreme and VisionC concept cars make their UK debut
◾Forest Rally Stage presented by ŠKODA set to wow rally fans all weekend
◾Huge display of ŠKODA road cars and specials
◾Goodwood Festival of Speed 26-29 June, 2014








Milton Keynes, 19 June 2014. ŠKODA is marking its fourth year of partnership with the Goodwood Festival of Speed with a spectacular display that celebrates the brand's rich sporting history - on two wheels and four.

The annual three-day festival remains an unmissable date in the motoring calendar, thanks to a dizzying mix of cars, stars and motor sport royalty. Held in the grounds of Goodwood House from June 26-29, the 2014 Festival of Speed promises to be the most spectacular to date, with some of the greatest drivers and rarest cars in the world putting on a show to entertain the crowds.

Fully interactive ŠKODA Pavilion
As in previous years, the ŠKODA Pavilion forms the centrepiece of ŠKODA's Goodwood activities. For 2014, the pavilion explores and celebrates the brand's cycling heritage, with a host of interactive displays and activities designed to engage visitors of all ages. These include a remarkable 'Ride the ŠKODA Summit' attraction that allows brave visitors to ride a ŠKODA bike up a special course constructed at the back of the pavilion. Other interactive features include a virtual Tour de France-style stage, and regular displays from a cycle stunt team.








The pavilion also plays host to two striking ŠKODA concept cars - the Yeti Xtreme and VisionC. Appearing for the first time in the UK, both are guaranteed to draw a crowd, with the rally-themed Yeti perfectly suited to the high-octane atmosphere of the Festival of Speed. Powered by a 1.8 TSI 160PS engine, the Yeti Xtreme incorporates an Octavia vRS braking system, 17-inch alloy wheels and chunky off-road rally tyres. Inside, the Xtreme includes four individual Recaro sports seats, four-point safety harnesses and a sports steering wheel with integrated paddles.

The VisionC takes the form of dynamically elegant five-door coupé, combining pure lines with perfect proportions. It also embodies ŠKODA's passion for practicality and the environment, incorporating a large, aerodynamically efficient five-door body and an innovative natural gas drive system.

Thrills guaranteed: the Forest Rally Stage presented by ŠKODA
The theme for the 2014 Goodwood Festival of Speed is 'Addicted to Winning - The Unbeatable Champions of Motor Sport' - a title that fits perfectly with ŠKODA and its heritage of motorsport success. The brand's legendary Fabia S2000 - the most successful rally car of the Super 2000 era - will be demonstrating its remarkable talents on the ŠKODA-supported 1.7-mile Forest Rally Stage.

This year, British star Neil Simpson will be in charge of serving up the action, with multiple daily runs through the stage. With vast experience in the world of rallying, Neil is currently campaigning his Simpsons Fabia S2000 on selected European Rally Championship rounds, and has already recorded a number of impressive results in 2014.

The 227mph, record-breaking Octavia vRS Bonneville Special will also be on display, along with the very latest incarnation of ŠKODA's performance flagship. The sporting theme continues with the Citigo Monte Carlo, along with a Service Park Challenge area where visitors can pit their wheel-changing skills against each other. A further challenge awaits those who fancy their chances racing remote control Fabia S2000s, while younger fans can find out more about ŠKODA's innovative Young Driver initiative.


----------

